# busy day



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Today was one of those days where you go out to do one thing and do..........
I moved 6 chairs, 3 rugs and a broken tile cutter out to the road. It should be gone by now. Then I moved some bags of garbage. Moved 3 storage containers and 2 dog cages and some old horse stuff to the shed, plopped down about 10 of those stepping stones down, swept off the lanai (28 x 32 foot screen cage) and need to wash it down. I"ll put the new rugs down tomorrow .

Now I have my last non silkie rooster ditching his two Houdan girls for a few big girls. Good thing is he is terribly outnumbered, 8 big girls, 2 Houdans. Hopefully he'll leave Mariska alone. I have to see about rearranging


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Doing a little spring cleaning?Doesn't sound like much fun but I bet you feel better getting it done.How's Mariska doing?You still giving her baby aspirin?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She is doing good. Non stop talking. Aspirin works great. I have this cornered off spot in the shavings for the two old farts to sleep in. Then another hen and a pigeon moved into it as well.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Tried to sell 6 dining room chairs on Craig's list for over a month. They are in excellent condition. They went out to the curbside yesterday with a rug and a wet saw I had. All gone. Someone must feel very lucky today. We occasionally put stuff out and take bets on how long it will be there. One time 5 minutes on baby stuff. Most disappears in 30 minutes.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Tried to sell 6 dining room chairs on Craig's list for over a month. They are in excellent condition. They went out to the curbside yesterday with a rug and a wet saw I had. All gone. Someone must feel very lucky today. We occasionally put stuff out and take bets on how long it will be there. One time 5 minutes on baby stuff. Most disappears in 30 minutes.


Scrappers. They hit our neighborhood on garbage day.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Nothing like Spring cleaning. It happens every year, and wish I had more time off work to get it all done quicker. Today was big coop cleaning day and hens were mad since they wanted to get on their nests. They were cussing me in that chicken language and even flying against the outside fence. Hah. In 30 minutes after I gave them access to their coop, I had 3 eggs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We put out alot of good stuff. I feel it's like helping some. Our immediate area is sortof deed restricted, like size of house minimum , no trailers, etc. But outside this neighborhood there are your typical Florida people; they have a somewhat crappy house on acres of breathtaking land.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> Nothing like Spring cleaning. It happens every year, and wish I had more time off work to get it all done quicker. Today was big coop cleaning day and hens were mad since they wanted to get on their nests. They were cussing me in that chicken language and even flying against the outside fence. Hah. In 30 minutes after I gave them access to their coop, I had 3 eggs.


Well see? You accomplished a big chore. Hubs parked a trailer on the side so I can clean up some of this wood, wire, and junk.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Well see? You accomplished a big chore. Hubs parked a trailer on the side so I can clean up some of this wood, wire, and junk.


Hah! I have some materials in my barn I need to get rid of. The barn will be spotless this summer. Lots of brush and trees to cut. One of our cats cost $1100 worth of surgery after getting caught in some blackberry bushes this week. At least he is recovering well.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, poor kitties! That's an expensive bill. Animals cost a fortune.


----------

